# eBay Mei Tais - cheap because of poor quality?



## LauraBee

I've done a little Googling and found three brands around £20 that have relatively good reviews. I was hoping for someone with personal experience of one of the following, none of them have loads of reviews...
ukslings - Google seems to link this particular one with FreeHand
mnsdesigns - I've seen one bad review against a few good ones
plotpro77 - this says it's an AGNES mei tai

I had a BabaSling, but she got too heavy for me to carry on one shoulder, so we only used it a few time. I don't want to spend loads of money on a mei tai in case I still can't handle her weight and only use it a couple times, which is why I'm looking at the cheaper ones.


----------



## NaturalMomma

That first one is a Freehand. It's a stock photo. This person says there is 10 available, so it's not buying from someone who just doesn't want it. They are retailing them. However, Mei Tais, especially Freehand, have been remade by a company called Minizone, and they are fake. You won't know it's from them until you buy it and see a tag that says Minizone on it. They have been making fakes of many carriers including Ergo, Freehand and some others. I always warn people about buying off of Ebay because you don't know until you get it.


----------



## Maman

could always ask seller if it has minizone tag on it?


----------



## Rachel_C

I'd rather buy second hand from somewhere like Natural Mamas and get a more expensive carrier that's already been worn so it's nice and soft. You probably wouldn't have to pay much more than that if you're not fussy about fabrics etc.


----------



## LauraBee

I sent a message to the first seller, asking what it says on the label, if they say it's FreeHand and turns out to be a Minizone, I'd be able to claim a refund through eBay for the item not being as described.

I've had a look on Natural Mamas, but I couldn't understand any of the abbreviations, also not sure if there are rules on who can buy like there are on here - I probably wouldn't be on there a lot. Will have a look through again in a minute and maybe join though :thumbup: 

Edit: Just looked and it says "30 days membership and 30 posts before you can post FSOT" does that just mean for posting things for sale or for buying too?


----------



## NaturalMomma

I think it just means posting anywhere on the forum. You have to be careful with Ebay because a lot of carriers are counterfeit when it's not being sold used (as in a momma doesn't need/want it anymore). The problem with the counterfeit is they are cheaper so people think they're getting a good deal, and they look just like the real ones. But they are made poorly, their material is not good quality, and the stitching isn't as good and can easily break. Also they stuff them with things like burp rags. Here is some more info on counterfeit carriers. https://babycarrierindustryalliance.memberlodge.org/fakes


----------



## LauraBee

Okay, I've put a bid in on a used Babyhawk on eBay and have another in my watch list in case I'm outbid. I'll just keep trying until I get one at the price I want.

Also a bit worried to see that the MiniZone one had good reviews on Amazon...


----------



## summer rain

Babyhawk are aware of the minizone knock off but cannot do anything about it as they are made in China I believe and they tend to have little regard for western patents and copyright law. Unfortunately a lot of the public are not aware of what to look for in a decent carrier, nor the hidden hazards that can come with fakes-(seams ripping in use, toxic dyes and fillings etc) hence the good reviews of these online. I have heard the palm and pond brand sold on ebay are legit and very good for the money-but they may not offer the high level of support you get with pricier mei tais. I have reported some of the minizone ones on ebay to them including the ones sold by UK slings but ebay have done absolutely nothing :( xx


----------



## LauraBee

Yeah I got a message back from ukslings saying it was a MiniZone and "very good quality", I replied saying that I've heard very bad things and so I'm looking elsewhere :thumbup:

Also decided that I can afford a total of £50 to go towards one of the used ones on eBay, so I'm hoping I get the one I'm bidding on now :dance:


----------



## Mrmojo1971

The counterfeit problem will filter through to the used items on eBay as well so you need to ask the same questions about those as the new ones.


----------



## Lliena

You can buy on Natural Mamas without having 30posts/days membership. If you put a wanted add up in this forumhttps://www.naturalmamas.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=32 and state what you are looking for, you will get lots of replys Im sure :)


----------



## LauraBee

Yeah, I've seen a couple of new ones which haven't got the label in the picture, as soon as they've said MiniZone I've taken it off my watch list.

The one I'm looking at ATM states that it *is* a Baby Hawk and has the label in the picture to prove it :thumbup:

And thanks for the link, if I don't win this one I'll post a wanted :D


----------



## Maid Marian

I wouldn't recommend cheap mei tais - they're cheap for a reason. It's just not possible to make a good mei tai at that price, they aren't padded, and are quite small. Spend the extra and get a Babyhawk/joeyslings/Bamberoo/melkaj, you can get them preloved for cheap, and then just sell them on to fund your next carrier or just to get your money back :thumbup:

I recommend:
https://www.naturalmamas.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=28


----------



## LauraBee

I got the second hand Baby Hawk I was bidding on - it's a 2 tone one and I won it for £43 (P&P was £5) whereas the others I had bid on went for a couple of quid more and had just the one pattern :dance:

Can't wait for it to be delivered :D


----------



## Maid Marian

LauraBee said:


> I got the second hand Baby Hawk I was bidding on - it's a 2 tone one and I won it for £43 (P&P was £5) whereas the others I had bid on went for a couple of quid more and had just the one pattern :dance:
> 
> Can't wait for it to be delivered :D

:happydance: picture picture!!


----------



## LauraBee

It's this one. I REALLY like the designs :thumbup:


----------



## Maid Marian

Oh my days that's Stunning!!!


----------



## LauraBee

I'm so pleased that this is the one I got, I bid on two others before this and didn't like the designs that much, but was just hoping to get a reasonably priced MT.

Those are my favourite ones I've seen yet :cloud9:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

you might be able to find one on Etsy or Hyenacart too. There are Legit sellers on there who make good quality things!


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Uk slings on eBay is a palm&pond meitai I have one and it's fantastic. I use it for both my 8month old and my 2 year old interchangeably


----------



## LauraBee

Thank you but I got a Babyhawk months ago. Still using it with my massive eighteen old :thumbup:


----------



## MaskedKitteh

No worries. just saw this thread and thought I would say, to be fair I do have a particularly light 2 year old!


----------

